# Conch Recipes?



## Dashus Yield (Jan 25, 2008)

I bought 2 lbs of conch meat. Not sure why.  What should I do with it?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 25, 2008)

I am gonna have to recommend a good ol conch chowder, or my favorite, conch fritters. Both are easy to make, and very satisfying.

lemme see if I can fond the recipes.


----------



## Dashus Yield (Jan 25, 2008)

cool  sounds good


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 25, 2008)

Agree with Tattrat - both chowder & fritters are my favorite conch recipes.

Unfortunately, I can't give you my favorite recipes for these because they're in older cookbooks of mine that don't have recipes online that I can post a link to, so because of the trademark stipulations here, can't post them.

But web searches should send you to somewhat similar recipes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2008)

Yum, conch fritters. My mom used to have a house in the Florida Keys and we always went to this place on the canal for dinner, with conch fritters and mustard sauce as the appetizer. It was originally a fishing company; they added a sales counter to the dock, then a deck, then covered the deck, so everything was a fresh as could be. Can't wait to see your recipe, Tatt.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 25, 2008)

well, off top of my head I can give you the basics:

AP Flour
egg
a little bit of baking powder
milk(whole)
salt+pepper
make all that into a thick sticky batter.

I used to use finely diced bell pepper, jalapeño, cilantro, red onion, cayenne, a little cumin, lemon zest, and lime juice., and of course, lots of chopped, WELL DRAINED conch.

use a small scooper to drop into fryer.

As far as dips, the sky is the limit, but I just like straight out of the bottle sweet Thai chili sauce.


----------



## Dashus Yield (Jan 25, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh. i dont have a fryer.  How about a small deep pan? What kind of oil?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 25, 2008)

use a regular ol pan or a dutch oven. 

I like peanut oil, but a blended canola will do just fine.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 25, 2008)

Dashus - I ALWAYS shallow-pan-fried my fritters, & they turn out EXCELLENT.  In fact, I made them that way for a catered party & they were crisp, greaseless, & had folks clamoring for more.  This business of having to deep fry everything is nonsense.  

Just put about a 1/4 to a 1/2 inch of vegetable or peanut oil in a deep skillet & heat it until a splash of water skips.  Then fry your fritters away for about a minute or 2 & flip for a minute longer.  Always add a few extra for you to taste test - but it shouldn't take more than 2 for you to figure out when to remove them for a brief draining before serving.


----------



## Dashus Yield (Jan 25, 2008)

I will be whipping this up tomorrow! 

Thank you all SO much!!!


----------



## buzzard767 (Jan 25, 2008)

Dashus Yield said:


> I will be whipping this up tomorrow!
> 
> Thank you all SO much!!!


 
Here's what I like. I whip up a pot every couple of weeks. About my chopped conch - it has texture. Most "guests" generally prefer it finely blended.

Like my colorization for easy grouping?


*BAHAMIAN CONCH CHOWDER*​
*2 tbsp olive oil*
*1 medium onion, chopped*
*2 sticks celery, chopped*
*2 carrots, chopped*
*1 red or green pepper, seeded and chopped*
*1 medium potato, peeled and chopped*
*1 tsp dried thyme*
*¼ tsp crushed red pepper flakes*
*¼ tsp ground allspice*
*2 cloves garlic, minced*
*3 bay leaves*

*1 cn diced tomatoes*
*1 cn clam juice*
*2 cups chix broth*

*1 lb conch meat (about 4 queen conchs) chopped fine – I like to cut at least half into bite sized chunks*

*1 tbsp vinegar*
*6 sprigs parsley, chopped*
*4 scallions, minced*
*1 tsp salt*
*black pepper to taste*

In a large saucepan , medium heat, saute' the *onion, celery, carrots, red or green pepper, potato, thyme, red pepper flakes, allspice, garlic, and bay leaves *for 5 minutes or more in olive oil until they begin to soften.

Add the *tomatoes, clam juice, and broth*. Heat to boiling, then reduce to simmer.

Add *conch* and simmer for 35 minutes, uncovered.

Add *vinegar, parsley, scallions, salt, and pepper*. Simmer for 5 minutes.

Serves 8​


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 25, 2008)

very close to this, minus the edits.

Bahamian Conch Chowder Recipe - Food Reference Soups & Stews


----------



## buckytom (Oct 12, 2011)

i was just lurker surfing and found an old thread, but a good one. 

i bought a large can of sliced conch to make fra diavolo, but now i may switch to a stew.

any more conch or whelk fans out there?

i've always wanted to try them grilled in their shells.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 12, 2011)

I've read some interesting threads lurker surfing.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 12, 2011)

I love the taste of conch!  Conch soup or conch fritters are delicious.  I'd think the meat is probably too tough to grill in the shell though.  If I had some I'd grind it up.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 12, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i was just lurker surfing and found an old thread, but a good one.
> 
> i bought a large can of sliced conch to make fra diavolo, but now i may switch to a stew.
> 
> ...


 

BT, I am sure there is some place in the city you can get them in the shell, maybe even fresh/live. Grilling them in the shell, foot side up, with lime and sliced chili peppers is an all time fave. You can do the same with raw, thin slices, but the smokey goodness of grilled chonch is hard to , not to mention the wonderful "liquior" in the shell.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 13, 2011)

The conch fritter recipe I prefer:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/conch-fritters-70225.html

Craig


----------



## shnooky (Oct 13, 2011)

I prefer the conch fritters dutch oven style, they turn out the best that way, but I've never tried them with just a pan and oil, just as good though.
Hope you enjoy the fritters, and thanks for the other recipes!


----------



## lyndaW (Mar 24, 2012)

We use to go (many many years ago) to a 2-story restaurant in Fort Lauderdale on the west side of Federal Highway called  Dirty Earnies  that served real homemade conch chowder & bimini bread.........what a treat

Can you still buy real conch (in a can or jar) ?   Or is the conch protected (except in the Florida Keys?????)


----------



## CraigC (Mar 24, 2012)

lyndaW said:


> We use to go (many many years ago) to a 2-story restaurant in Fort Lauderdale on the west side of Federal Highway called Dirty Earnies that served real homemade conch chowder & bimini bread.........what a treat
> 
> Can you still buy real conch (in a can or jar) ? Or is the conch protected (except in the Florida Keys?????)


 
I answered that question in your "Bimini Bread" thread. You cannot take conch in Florida, not even the Keys. Frozen, imported conch is available. Do you remember Tark's Clam Stand or South Port Raw Bar? Bimini Bread is flown in daily, if I recall correctly, via puddle jumper.


----------



## lyndaW (Mar 24, 2012)

CraigC said:


> I answered that question in your "Bimini Bread" thread. You cannot take conch in Florida, not even the Keys. Frozen, imported conch is available. Do you remember Tark's Clam Stand or South Port Raw Bar? Bimini Bread is flown in daily, if I recall correctly, via puddle jumper.


It has been sooo many years,
was TARK;s Clam Stand in Dania/Hollywood ??
Is "Dirty Earnie's Restaurant & Bar on Federal Highway still their?  On my, such long ago (good) memories


----------



## CraigC (Mar 28, 2012)

lyndaW said:


> It has been sooo many years,
> was TARK;s Clam Stand in Dania/Hollywood ??
> Is "Dirty Earnie's Restaurant & Bar on Federal Highway still their? On my, such long ago (good) memories


 
Yes, Tarks was in Dania. I'm not sure about Dirty Earnie's, but Freddy's Anchor Bar moved from the corner at Federal and SR84. The revolving restaurant at Pier 66 is still there.


----------

